# Hewwo Aunties



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Mawmeme tortured meme today. Looky at what she did. Mawmeme pwomise dat meme could get on da puter and say hi to aunties. So, meme was bery goot.















































Do you wub meme, Aunties? Meme wubs you sooooo much.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Mimi we love you no matter what. Jasmine says Hi


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

HI from Belle and Petey.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Torture is right, lol! I can't imagine brushing and drying all that beautiful hair


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OH my goodness she is so pretty! And she has SO MUCH HAIR! I'm so jealous. What a princess! Steve is swooning.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

She is SO beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow!! She is one beautiful girl, look at that hair. I'm in love with her. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Night night, Aunties. Meme bees sweepy after all dat bwushing and bathing stuffs. See you tomowow.:wub:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

What gorgeous hair! Next year can she be Rapunzel for Halloween?


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

what a beautiful girl you are.:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow!!!! Her coat is unbelievable! What a beauty Sylvia.
Ben sends kisses to his girlfriend


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

yes we wub you MiMi, I missed good nite so good morning : )


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mimi is a real beauty!!!! Her coat is gorgeous!!!! 

I think that Dewey does resemble Mimi. How long does it take to dry her? I'm letting Dewey's coat grow out, and it already takes forever to dry!! 




[/URL


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Mimi you look so beautiful!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

MiMi, you are gorgeous!! We can't help but love you:wub::wub: I love your beautiful coat...your mommy does a great job taking care of you...you look so happy and content...love the pic where she is giving the "Queen MiMi" pose..:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Mimi you are so beautiful and Mommy takes such good care of you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Mimi, you look gorgeous! And what a beautiful coat you have!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MiMi ... you look beautiful, darling.:wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Mimi girl, you are stunning. Sylvia, I am in awe of your grooming abilities. Jack sends kisses.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Mimi, you are so beautiful and such a good little girl:wub::wub:. I know all your aunties wuv you berry much. 

Sylvia, I am in awe of the way you care for her coat. She looks amazing. You must have the patients of a saint.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Mimi, you look gorgeous. I wish you mommy lived closer, so she could show me how to make Bella and Jasmine look like that.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow!!!! MiMi, you are so stunning!! I don't know how your mommy does it, but she does a fantastic job taking care of such long, beautiful hair!! :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gorgeous! She has hair that goes on for days! :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie, I love her full coat! You do a marvelous job with her!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Mimi you look so beautiful! Your mommy does a great job with your hair!


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Mimi, you're gorgeous girl no matter what, but your Mom really makes you look like a princess!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

She always makes me smile  . Her coat is beyond beautiful!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for your compliments. However, if you only knew the truth....
If you had seen MiMi before her bath, you would have called Maltese Protection Services on me. MiMi would be in a foster home and I would be in jail.

It must be three weeks since her last bath and she really looked like an old, used, dust mop. Poor little thing. That thick hair takes forever to brush, and when she gets dirty it tangles like crazy. So, day after day, I would sit down to brush her and only be about half-way through two hours later. DH would arrive home and I would leave my brushing to sit and talk with him (cocktail time.) So, the next day I would start on the other half and again not finish. By now, she is itchy and scratching and making even more tangles. 

Then I had a dream that I shaved her. So, the next day, I got started early and didn't stop until she was done. Well, almost done, you might notice that her chest hair isn't completely dry.

Now, before you send out MPS, MiMi really doesn't hate this routine. She snoozes and I am very gentle. I still need to trim her footsies. I'd better get to work.

Thanks for the sweet words. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mimi you are such a beautiful little powder puff. You look so cute, sweetie.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Mimi you are such a beautiful little powder puff. You look so cute, sweetie.


Tank woo Unkle Water, meme didn't mean to forget woo.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet Mimi, tell you mommy that I treat aunties here like you guys elsewhere.

Nice to see current pictures of you, sweet little doll.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Mimi, you have the most beautiful hair!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is so pretty. I see the topknots are staying in and her long hair is gorgeous.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh Sylvia, she is gorgeous! :wub::wub::wub: I admire all of you who keep your fluffs in full coat. I just don't have the time or the patience. Your hard work and dedication to her coat have paid off big time! :aktion033:


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Mimi is beautiful. So how long did it take you to dry her😚😚😚😚


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Cassievt said:


> Mimi is beautiful. So how long did it take you to dry her😚😚😚😚
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not sure...at least 30 minutes...maybe more.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey pretty girl you are one beautiful baby:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Mimi is such a beauty! Look at her long and thick coat, stunning!

You're doing a fantastic job with her hair! :aktion033:


Alexandra :wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh MiMi, you are breathtaking! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------

